# Gaelicum.A VIRUS!!



## heroman87 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok, i'm a little angry right now, so bear with me. I was just minding my own business on my computer and I got this virus warning for Gaelicum.A
So I did a virus scan and found it had infected most of the .EXEs on my system. I checked up on the net and it told me how to get rid of it but it was ALOT of work. So I decided just to reformat it seeing as I just got it a couple weeks ago and I didnt really have much data to save. So I reformatted and just, probably 5 minutes ago, my antivirus (AVG) popped up and said there was a virus warning. Same virus. I was piiiiissed. So I told it to put the file in the "Vault" and started another virus scan, so far it has found nothing, and I am running it on the other computer on the network and it has found nothing also. So I don't know what's going on, but I need you guys to tell me what to do incase I get this Gaelicum.A back. Pleeeeaaase.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

what was the virus warning? (I mean the name of the infection it found)


----------



## heroman87 (Dec 14, 2006)

The infection was Win.32/Gaelicum.A
Well, AVG found a bunch more on my old computer, so I told it to throw it in the vault, and there is nothing since, so I hope it's gone.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

it sounds like the infection is still there.

I would recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


Good luck :smile:

Please also remember *DO NOT* post your logs in this thread, please start a new thread *here*. _(Just click on the coloured link.)_ and post the logs.

Kind regards.


----------

